# New PS3 model pics leaked



## Ssx9 (Jul 13, 2012)

New design, should be a bit smaller than slim.

The reason it went through ANATEL (A brazillian agency) is because of the Bluetooth and WiFi 802.11b/g support.

CECH-4011A, CECH-4011B e CECH-4011C models will be shipped with 16, 250 and 500 gb of HD, respectively.



Spoiler: More pics














Source: http://tecnoblog.net...ovo-ps3-anatel/


----------



## Clarky (Jul 13, 2012)

shame the pictures aren't clearer not too sure what to make of the looks yet


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jul 13, 2012)

that looks kind of ugly. Is there any reason to release an updated model? my ps3 slim works perfectly fine


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 13, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> that looks kind of ugly. Is there any reason to release an updated model? my ps3 slim works perfectly fine



Money.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 13, 2012)

I can hardly see a difference due to pic quality :/


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not exactly crazy about the scanline groove on it.
It makes it look like an old VCR out of the 80s or something.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jul 13, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > that looks kind of ugly. Is there any reason to release an updated model? my ps3 slim works perfectly fine
> ...


hahaha true.. or maybe they're making it cheaper to compete with the xbox?


----------



## Gh0sti (Jul 13, 2012)

it doesnt look thinner it looks still the same except for the new groove lines, only b/g wifi why no n, thats stupid and probably using bluetooth 2.1 when theres 3 and 4.0 which is the best


----------



## Dork (Jul 13, 2012)

Meh, I'll stick to my 60gb fat model. This new version could only remove more features.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know about the ridged grill on top, but it looks gorgeous from the front (where you'll be looking at it the most).








clarky said:


> shame the pictures aren't clearer not too sure what to make of the looks yet


I can tell they've ditched the mechanical disk tray for one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't really get why the top is ridged (or appears ridged). Maybe they're adding the washboard as an instrument to Guitar Hero/Rock Band type games and this doubles as a peripheral.

But if it's a "budget PS3" then sign me up.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 13, 2012)

Without a side by side comparison, or at least system measurements, it's hard to tell if this is a smaller model or not. I definitely want to say it's smaller than a Slim, but as of now, it's impossible to prove. At the very least, I want to say it's shorter.

Edit: Why a 16GB model, though? I mean, the average mandatory game install is at least a couple of GB, and buying games from the PS store can start taking up memory fast. It's easy to fill up a 120GB slim with just a small game collection and a handful of purchases from the store. Maybe HDD's are even easier to swap in this model?


----------



## Snailface (Jul 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *I don't really get why the top is ridged (or appears ridged)*. Maybe they're adding the washboard as an instrument to Guitar Hero/Rock Band type games and this doubles as a peripheral.
> 
> But if it's a "budget PS3" then sign me up.


My guess is that the right side of the grill is a cover that slides over to reveal the disk spindle. Or it could be a standard flip-up lid. Who knows?
I'm intrigued.


----------



## rad140 (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking at the source, the back-end looks the same too, no new ports or anything.  What interests me is how half of the top looks to be recessed... either it's a very poorly produced unit or could this mean it's a top loader a la the slim PS2?  I don't see an obvious disc drive anywhere.

I thought the 16GB was a typo for 160 but nope, it really means 16GB.  Maybe a low-end model for $199 or less?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 13, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't really get why the top is ridged (or appears ridged)*. Maybe they're adding the washboard as an instrument to Guitar Hero/Rock Band type games and this doubles as a peripheral.
> ...


I was thinking flip top once I saw it. Kind of a throwback to what worked in their ever so popular slim PS2.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 13, 2012)

i wounder will it have overheating issues?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 13, 2012)

I just thought of something:

Recently, Sony purchased Gaikai, the game streaming service. Shortly after this is announced, we find out that a new PS3 model is coming out, with models going all the way down to 16GB, which as any PS3 owner knows, is a ridiculously small amount of memory for that system. That is, it's ridiculously small if you use a lot of physical discs and have to install game data. Is Sony maybe pushing the idea of game streaming for experimentation during this generation, or am I just speculating a little too hard?

Edit: I'm simply trying to find a decent explanation for releasing a new model so late into this generation of consoles. There has to be something in or available for this model that isn't in others if they want to manage any sales. The only thing that comes to mind is a system perhaps optimized for game streaming. I mean, what else could Sony possibly offer at this point on the same PS3 hardware that they've been pushing for six years?

I guess we'll just have to wait for the official announcement to really know whether or not this is even worth giving a passing glance to when you're out shopping.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never owned a PS3, hell I haven't even seen one in real life, but this looks quite ugly.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 13, 2012)

I stick with my hacked "500 gig" slim.
I'm willing to bet current downgrade methods won't work on this.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 14, 2012)

If it's cheap enough ($150 preferably), I'll get it. Ico+Colossus HD Collection and MGS4 interest me.



Nathan Drake said:


> Edit: I'm simply trying to find a decent explanation for releasing a new model so late into this generation of consoles. There has to be something in or available for this model that isn't in others if they want to manage any sales. The only thing that comes to mind is a system perhaps optimized for game streaming. I mean, what else could Sony possibly offer at this point on the same PS3 hardware that they've been pushing for six years?


The same reason Nintendo releases new Wii/3DS colours as well as why Microsoft released the 360 slim. To boost sales a bit with new hardware.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is a gif demo I made on the sliding door theory: (was about to use gaf's example but it was _terrible _looking)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 14, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Here is a gif demo I made on the sliding door theory: (was about to use gaf's example but it was _terrible _looking)


That....sucks.


Sliding door is just asking for your disc drive to get damaged.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: I'm simply trying to find a decent explanation for releasing a new model so late into this generation of consoles. There has to be something in or available for this model that isn't in others if they want to manage any sales. The only thing that comes to mind is a system perhaps optimized for game streaming. I mean, what else could Sony possibly offer at this point on the same PS3 hardware that they've been pushing for six years?
> ...



Except that still doesn't explain the 16GB model for a system that as of the last couple of models, doesn't have an exceptionally easy HDD to replace unless you have the know how beforehand. You don't seem to own a PS3, so you probably don't know this, but I swear, near every game I ever put inside of the PS3 my brother now has instead of myself demanded a data install of some sort. These aren't small installs, at all. In fact, they're pretty damn big. This isn't even counting if you buy full PS3 games from the store, and the amount of space 10 or 15 PS1 games can take up. As a nice example, my brother has a PS3 collection of approximately 8 games currently (DLC for those that have it, of course), as well as around six or seven PS1 titles installed. The 120GB PS3 is filled to the brim, and old install data has been deleted as games have been traded out. The thing is still pretty much totally full.

What's going to be there to make a 16GB model appealing? It certainly won't sell at $150 if to make it useful, you have to spend another $60 to $80 on a new HDD to shove into it. I'm certainly not anticipating the higher memory models going for below $180 to $200 (so around $50 down from a new 120GB Slim currently). A new revision isn't a new color; you've gotta be pretty confident that it's going to be worthwhile to put it out there before you bother.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Except that still doesn't explain the 16GB model for a system that as of the last couple of models, doesn't have an exceptionally easy HDD to replace unless you have the know how beforehand. You don't seem to own a PS3, so you probably don't know this, but I swear, near every game I ever put inside of the PS3 my brother now has instead of myself demanded a data install of some sort. These aren't small installs, at all. In fact, they're pretty damn big. This isn't even counting if you buy full PS3 games from the store, and the amount of space 10 or 15 PS1 games can take up. As a nice example, my brother has a PS3 collection of approximately 8 games currently (DLC for those that have it, of course), as well as around six or seven PS1 titles installed. The 120GB PS3 is filled to the brim, and old install data has been deleted as games have been traded out. The thing is still pretty much totally full.
> 
> What's going to be there to make a 16GB model appealing? It certainly won't sell at $150 if to make it useful, you have to spend another $60 to $80 on a new HDD to shove into it. I'm certainly not anticipating the higher memory models going for below $180 to $200 (so around $50 down from a new 120GB Slim currently). A new revision isn't a new color; you've gotta be pretty confident that it's going to be worthwhile to put it out there before you bother.


16GB isn't the only option. There's 250GB and 500GB.


It's not like most consumers will even know until they buy it. They'll prey on consumer ignorance. Soccer moms will see a 16GB PS3 for $150 and think of it as a huge deal.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jul 14, 2012)

It looks like a grill, even more because of the lines.


----------



## Midna (Jul 14, 2012)

Welp, guess the PS4 isn't coming for a while then.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2012)

1


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 14, 2012)

I just bought a 160gb slim two months ago :c

If this turns out to looks nice, I might upgrade, in a year or two


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 14, 2012)

That is one fugly console. And I've seen things like the Jaguar CD


----------



## C-Kronos (Jul 14, 2012)

Fuck that design, it's seriously ugly.. Yeah, throw on a bit of more gloss, that'll make it look better!! Gloss finishes has to be one of the worse things on consoles in my opinion, it drives me nuts.. I'll sand down the casing of anything I get that's glossed, and I'll repaint it with a matte finish. Matte finish is superior in my opinion, it's inconvenient to have a glossy console that you *will* end up scratching at some point.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 14, 2012)

If it does go for cheap i actually would buy into it. Ive been playing with my girlfriends ps3 every now and then and the games are pretty fun. I'd flip my shiz if they revealed this was backwards compatible with ps1/2 games. (However unlikely that is :/)


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 14, 2012)

one thing i noticed that everyone noticed is that its not a disc eater type drive like the fat and the slim ps3 but a top loader like the slim ps2 idk but i like the disc eater type drive compared to the top loader


----------



## finkmac (Jul 14, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> That is one fugly console. And I've seen things like the Jaguar CD


It looks a bit like a Jaguar...



Spoiler


----------



## kupo3000 (Jul 14, 2012)

It's like the PS3 got the PSP-E1000 threatment.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 14, 2012)

Ssx9 said:


> New design, should be a bit smaller than slim.



Reminds me of the CD32


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 14, 2012)

If this is not expensive, I might buy it. I wonder where the cd drive is


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 14, 2012)

If it's cheap and no features were removed, I'll finally upgrade from my 80GB fat model.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 14, 2012)

Midna said:


> Welp, guess the PS4 isn't coming for a while then.



Not sure about that.
Unless you was jk... 


Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> It looks like a grill, even more because of the lines.





brandonspikes said:


> The lines are for the fat juices to flow out of the side when you grill.





Spoiler












Yeah it does look kind of weird.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 14, 2012)

Are these things as small as the last models of PS2 yet?


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 14, 2012)

If they're going to release a second slim console, they should at least make it, you know, slim...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 14, 2012)

looks interesting or rather, strange. good for new ps3 owners who dont want to jailbreak.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> > New design, should be a bit smaller than slim.
> ...


But it's half as awesome as the CD32 was


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 14, 2012)

Also, reminds me of this:


----------



## indask8 (Jul 14, 2012)

I wonder how smaller is it compared to the Slim... (the spacing/size of the usb ports hints at "not that much smaller").

PS1 > PSOne was quite great, and PS2 > PSTwo really impressed me,  PS3 > PS3 Slim? Not so much...


----------



## Pleng (Jul 14, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of the CD32
> ...



Stop it, you're bringing me out all nostalgic


----------



## stev418 (Jul 14, 2012)

plain ugly :\


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, as long as it is slimer and cheaper I might wait to buy this. Pretty good for late adoptor.


----------



## drobb (Jul 14, 2012)

my hopes, altho about as likely as sega going back to making consoles, is that its backwards compatibale again.   if its cheap enough i may, may pick one up since i have a slim already thats been modded,  this way i can still have an unmodded one.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, not amused at all, as they say 

"Money, Money Money Money".... 

What difference will the model have with the other two models?


----------



## Pleng (Jul 15, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> as they say
> 
> "Money, Money Money Money"....



As in "it will cost less money so more people might buy one"?


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 15, 2012)

Is it just me or does it look like u slide the disc tray open?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2012)

Pleng said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > as they say
> ...


Oh.


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > Except that still doesn't explain the 16GB model for a system that as of the last couple of models, doesn't have an exceptionally easy HDD to replace unless you have the know how beforehand. You don't seem to own a PS3, so you probably don't know this, but I swear, near every game I ever put inside of the PS3 my brother now has instead of myself demanded a data install of some sort. These aren't small installs, at all. In fact, they're pretty damn big. This isn't even counting if you buy full PS3 games from the store, and the amount of space 10 or 15 PS1 games can take up. As a nice example, my brother has a PS3 collection of approximately 8 games currently (DLC for those that have it, of course), as well as around six or seven PS1 titles installed. The 120GB PS3 is filled to the brim, and old install data has been deleted as games have been traded out. The thing is still pretty much totally full.
> ...


The streaming idea is valid, I think. If you intend on using the game streaming, there's no need to get one with a huge HDD.
But they could just be releasing it as a budget console.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 15, 2012)

pubert09 said:


> The streaming idea is valid, I think. If you intend on using the game streaming, there's no need to get one with a huge HDD.
> But they could just be releasing it as a budget console.





soulx said:


> Not going to happen.
> 
> All of Gaikai's image quality and latency optimisation efforts have been built around PC technology, which in the short term may cause issues for Sony, because cloud servers aim to provide tolerable controller response by running games at twice the frame-rate of a typical console title. Local latency on a 30FPS game (defined by the time taken between button press and the resulting action on-screen) is around 100ms at best, typically dropping to 50-66ms when run at 60FPS. Gaikai and OnLive aim to use that latency "saving" to offset the cost of encoding, transmitting and decoding video. The result is streaming gameplay with ballpark console response levels - in theory, at least.
> 
> ...



Not valid.


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> pubert09 said:
> 
> 
> > The streaming idea is valid, I think. If you intend on using the game streaming, there's no need to get one with a huge HDD.
> ...


Okay, fair enough. Then advertising a cheap console sounds like the best reason to make a 16GB PS3.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> that looks kind of ugly. Is there any reason to release an updated model? my ps3 slim works perfectly fine


You don't HAVE to buy the new model when it comes out you know.


----------

